# Heater Core?



## snowplowdog (Nov 26, 2009)

Yesterday when I was cleaning out my Jeep I noticed some moisture on the passenger side floor. Sure enough it was anti freeze so I'm assuming a heater core is in my near future. Can't say I'm too suprised considering the age/miles this thing has! 
Has anyone ever replaced one f these on a YJ? Is it a nightmare to do it or is it pretty straightforward?


----------



## Curro (Nov 28, 2011)

snowplowdog;1394462 said:


> Yesterday when I was cleaning out my Jeep I noticed some moisture on the passenger side floor. Sure enough it was anti freeze so I'm assuming a heater core is in my near future. Can't say I'm too suprised considering the age/miles this thing has!
> Has anyone ever replaced one f these on a YJ? Is it a nightmare to do it or is it pretty straightforward?


I just did one on a 94. It was pretty straight forward. Drain the antifreeze and remove the heater hoses. There are about 4 nuts holding it in place on the firewall.


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

For specifics, you might try one of the Jeep mechanical forums. Maybe try Pirates of the rubicon. There are others..


----------

